# Pure Joy



## Maddy Freemont (Sep 16, 2009)

How many of you feel a simple joy after working your dog for a day? 

After being in the fresh air with the sun beating down on you, you are filthy with dirt on your clothes and maybe twigs in your hair... you look over at your dog who did so well during training and your dog has that look of contentedness too... maybe you have a few moments here and there throughout the day when you and your dog were able to soak up the whole experience while the bustle of training rolled out around you... maybe you managed a great gear day too so that you had everything you needed and the resources performed... you finish the day with more experience under your belt and more lessons learned...

And to be surrounded by other k9 teams going through their own trials and lessons, leadership comes from the more experienced and that sense of comraderie grows... Shop-talk abounds and tips are shared...

Is this not one of the best ways to walk the earth with your dog by you and gaining the invaluable experiences of SAR?

When I arrive home and hit the well deserved shower and my buddy is given an especially delicious meal, I know we are going to sleep sound.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Twigs in your hair...lol


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

LOL I feel this a lot during/after training. No twigs in my hair today, just a lot of concrete dust. Today was urban SAR training and while the day was beautiful, I crawled through gross tunnel systems beneath the rubble looking for a good spot to place a victim--noticed that there have to be cats sharing the area, gotta love the smell of cat pee in the morning. And I spent part of the day crammed in a little hole in a rubble pile trying not to move (cant cue the dogs!) while my left leg fell asleep!! .....All in all a great day. The sun was out and I could warm myself up after leaning against cold concrete for an hour; no one commented on how dirty I was (they were dirty too) and I did work my dog, he learned a good lesson and had fun. And yes, it is nice to watch teammates have an equally productive day.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

And then there is the reality of 40 spinning, finger paining, screaming mosters that shit and roll in it, eat their water buckets, and are wound tight and pissed off that they did not get to go out and get twigs in their hair with you. Day after day, after day......24 hours a day, 7 days a week being married to the kennel.
That is the real Joy! LOL But I would not have it any other way.
I agree with you........They are great and I would be lost without them.
Although your post made me think that you are a tree huggin, grape nut eating, granola bar.


----------



## Maddy Freemont (Sep 16, 2009)

Oh, Mike, I am many things but my tree huggin days are well behind me... Let's just say, I am more 511 and less north face!

I just love putting my doggy and me to the test...


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Maddy Freemont said:


> Oh, Mike, I am many things but my tree huggin days are well behind me... Let's just say, I am more 511 and less north face!
> 
> I just love putting my doggy and me to the test...


That is good to hear, but 5.11 sort of is the North Face of the LE world. LOL 
Dont get me wrong, I wear 5.11 stuff too, but both 5.11 and North Face are now catering to the folks who still believe they are the best available. 
There is much higher quality and lesser known clothing that I bet you would really like 2 to 1 over 5.11 and North Face, but that is for a whole other thread I guess.
I was just joking about the tree huggin remark by the way.
My wife eats a lot of granola and grape nuts too, and I always give her a hard time about it.:razz:


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Well, Maddie, that's exactly how I feel on a good day with livestock work. Like today, hadsome really light sheep and decided I needed to settle them so got my widest running, most experienced dog--little 10 inch corgi. I've been playing the training/trialing game with her with ducks so hadn't worked sheep in months. To see her cover them and then do some great driving walking dead into the pressure of a challenge had me bubbling over. Great FUN!. Of course every time Thunder and Bob take another giant step like today, it puts a big ol grin on my face. 

Now like Mike since I gave up $50 a bag dog food in favor of making my own, I gotta go cook for the masses. Ahhhhh reality.

Terrasita


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Don't know if I got enought hair to snag a twig anymore but spending time with my dog is always a winner!


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Bob Scott said:


> Don't know if I got enought hair to snag a twig anymore but spending time with my dog is always a winner!


Ear hair can snag twigs, believe me.

What about when you've spent most of the day out with your dog and he still wont leave you alone ??

First snow here this weekend, trying to warm up.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=acs_OhO8FMI


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I keep the ear hair braided and pulled back! :-o :-&


----------



## Sam Bishop (May 8, 2008)

Today was beautiful and sunny and I was bruised and beaten taking my turn in the suit. Then my dog came out and showed nice defense of handler work then some WONDERFUL clarity between out guard and recall.....ahhhh a good day


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> I keep the ear hair braided and pulled back! :-o :-&


Ewwww, I just may have to poke my mind's eye out.

I love a good day's training. I usually finish much more tired than I used to, but the enjoyment is still there.

DFrost


----------



## Patrick Cheatham (Apr 10, 2006)

Well I would have to say one of the best days of working with my dog ever. Was a couple of weeks ago when we passed or NAPWDA HRD certification on the first try.
First dog I've ever trained for detection and to see how awesome she worked the problems was something to see. Could only smile and say what freaking good dog.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Patrick Cheatham said:


> Well I would have to say one of the best days of working with my dog ever. Was a couple of weeks ago when we passed or NAPWDA HRD certification on the first try.
> First dog I've ever trained for detection and to see how awesome she worked the problems was something to see. Could only smile and say what freaking good dog.


Congratulations! 8)


----------



## Sherry Spivey (Sep 7, 2009)

Sundays are my favorite day for that very reason. All day training, ob in the morning and bitework in the afternoon. Everyone, dogs and people, are dirty, tired and content. Can't spend the day in any better way.


----------

